# Felt RSL3 wheels



## RJ80

Anyone know who actually makes Felt's RSL3 wheelset that's used on the V85/Z75 Disc? Does Felt make them in-house or is there a third party supplier? Any specs available on spokes, nipples?


----------



## Superdave3T

RJ80 said:


> Anyone know who actually makes Felt's RSL3 wheelset that's used on the V85/Z75 Disc? Does Felt make them in-house or is there a third party supplier? Any specs available on spokes, nipples?


The wheels are made by the same factory that assembles the bikes. The rim shape and spokes and tolerances are made to our specifications and wheels with aluminum spoke nipples are tensioned/trued by hand.
The factory that assembles the bikes varies by the location of the distributor who sells the product. 

We send our recipe to more than one kitchen.

Spokes are MAC from Chun nan (cnspoke.com) if butted 
Nipples are PA from Chun nan as well if they are not silver

Plain guage spokes and brass or silver nipples come from Pillar (Richman brand in Taiwan)

-SD


----------

